# Standard verses counter rotating props



## REDMAN2222 (Feb 25, 2013)

Trying to tell which of 2 engines is counter rotating. Prop on Port is a Mercury Marine Laser II 48-11547 23P. Starboard is a 48-11548 23P. I'm thinking to odd number 11547 is the counter rotating and the even number 11548 is the standard rotation?? Any advice?:001_huh:


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Leading edge of counter-rotating prop is going left. Standard rotation points right.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

TheCaptKen said:


> Leading edge of counter-rotating prop is going left. Standard rotation points right.


..........When viewed from the rear, behind the direction of forward travel.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Lay the propeller down on the ground OR picture it laying flat while on the boat. It doesn't matter which side is up or down stand on left side beside the prop if you can slide your right foot onto the blade it's right hand if you can't slide your right foot onto the blade it's left hand. Just picture it if on the boat and do the same with your hand. Also for rotation looking forward from the back of the boat right hand turns clockwise left hand turns counter clockwise. Simple once you figure it out. I figured it out while changing propellers on boats with twins after taking them off and not checking which propeller went where, Live and learn....


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Weeeeeeeeell.....Just look at the prop. A counter Rotater....IE: Left hand prop installed on a Right hand rotation motor and the motor put in "Foward" will make the boat go in reverse.

I did some checking and that number does not come up on the 23 pitch Laser II

http://www.mercruiserparts.com/SelectProp2.asp?propType=Laser II&pitch=23

Just take a pix and post it.. We can ID them easy.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

once you do figure them out, use a sharpie (temporary life-span) &/or an engraver or a "S" or "P" nail punch to label them. Mine came from the factory annotated, but when moving & removing for loss prevention, sometimes out of the pelican cases by friends ended up on the wrong hub but discovered prior to splashing.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You dont need to mark them just look at the props you can slide your left hand onto the blade of the port (Left) screw and your right hand onto the blade of the Starboard (Right ) screw. It's the same when you take them off and lay any side down. All you do is remember which side the prop goes back on. On that picture its left left right right.


----------



## REDMAN2222 (Feb 25, 2013)

Got some pics of the props to post but can't figure out how to upload them?


----------



## REDMAN2222 (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## REDMAN2222 (Feb 25, 2013)

I think the starboard is standard and port counter rotating?
Or am I back asswards?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I would etch a small P and S on the hubs somewhere.

Jim


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Port prop is left hand stbd. Is right hand you are correct


----------

